# Anti-social/Aggressive Rat -- Any advice?



## shizzoizzo7 (Apr 17, 2013)

Hello, I have an approximately 4-5 month old Dumbo Rat. Long story short, I purchased a baby from a Dumbo litter (now 2.5months) and later went back to get a second which turned out to be her mother.

This mother rat wants no part of people or the other rat, if you go to pet her she bows her head almost like a dog being scolded and then after several seconds goes in for a bite. She has drawn blood from multiple people now. When in the same cage as the baby rat, if the little one goes to get a drink of water she throws her down and pins her, if she tries to get food from the bowl she knocks it over into the poop etc.

I went to the store I got her from to ask about her past and it turns out she was purchased by another family and returned for friendliness/aggression, that after raising 7 babies she may just want to be left alone. I have 3 days left on my 14 day guarantee that if I want to return her I can. The store has advised me that she would be worked with a trainer and then adopted out to a staff member since she is a difficult one.

Now before I make this step and return her, can anyone recommend ways to try to help her? I always identify myself, she won’t take food/treats from me, she wont even let me touch her without a fight.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Kaliloca (Jan 24, 2013)

When getting a new rat, you need to pick one you "connect" with. That will help ensure to good bond later. It's not a guarantee of a good bond, but it's a better way to start. Since you got a rat that already had a history of aggression.... Your new rat will take more work. It's not impossible too curb the aggression, but it might be harder. If you feel you're not up to it, then return it and get another one. If you are, then you need to spend more time with her. 

If you're just handling her a few minutes a day, she might never bond with you completely. She might calm down a bit, but you'll never have the strong bond you're looking for. 

First you need to decide is you're willing to put in the effort. If you are, choose the method of socializing you're most comfortable with. 

If you want "instant" results..... You're not going to get those "instant results" with an aggressive animal. 

If your goal is instant results, you need to go back and find a rat you "connect with". 

My first two rats were ones that I had a good connection with. I got instant results with then in bonding and socialization. My last rat, Armageddon, was fine at first. Then when he got to about 3 months, we went through a rough spot. It took a few weeks, but now he's just a bonded with me as my first two. He still needs works with bonding with my hubby, but they're coming along nicely. 

Armageddon was chosen when he was 2 weeks old. I didn't see him again until he was 4 weeks old. The breeder just dropped him off, in a box, and left. I didn't have that connection, with him, that I had with my first two. He was one that wanted to be on his own and seemed to tolerate being held. With Armageddon, I used the "trust" method of socialization. That method worked very well for Armageddon and me. Other's prefer "immersion" for their rats. Both methods work. It's your choice which you would prefer to use. 

So, it's up to you if you want to work with your new rat or return her.


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

Start here:

http://www.ratforum.com/showthread.php?67442-Immersion-Training-The-Guide

If you dig through my old replies to threads you will find specific details on how to immerse rats like yours.

I know it takes a bit of digging, but it's all there.


----------

